# Excellent Article On Christian Burial



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 25, 2011)

Well worth the read. Excellent article on why burial is important to the Christian witness.

Modern Reformation - Articles


----------



## Jack K (Jan 25, 2011)

It wasn't as much about burial specifically as I thought it would be, but still an excellent article. Highly recommended. Thanks.


----------

